# Archery Dynamics Brand NEED HELP!



## Nockcracker (Apr 13, 2010)

For the time and money you would invest in swapping cams, a custom string and building a Frankenbow, you could buy a good used one on this forum. . Consider the $50 as an iinvestment in archery education. 
Cheers and good luck


----------



## mikegallo (Nov 14, 2008)

A bent cam usually means the bow was dry-fired, or otherwise abused. Cut your loss', buy something on this site in the classifieds.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe contact the people on this website... I've never heard of this so I have no idea, just what I found. 

http://www.archerydynamics.com/bowsdoc.htm


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

i would personally go this way... 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2413406


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

mikegallo said:


> A bent cam usually means the bow was dry-fired, or otherwise abused. Cut your loss', buy something on this site in the classifieds.


Dropped.... or fell. Gravity induced de-tuning.


----------

